
Announcing Hackers and Founders Boston (First meetup 9/11) - jasonlbaptiste
http://hfboston.com/
======
matt1
Related question: I'm moving to Boston -- Waltham actually -- in less than a
month and want to get involved in the local startup scene. This Hackers and
Founders meetup seems like a great start and I'll definitely attend once I get
up there, but for those of you in the area, what else would you recommend?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
subscribe to <http://thestartupdigest.com> , I'm the curator for events there.
Also feel free to drop me an email j@jasonlbaptiste.com

~~~
matt1
Will do -- thanks. And double thanks for all the quality comments and blog
posts.

------
jasonlbaptiste
tl;dr stuff:

\- Free, after startup bootcamp, it's in cambridge, under 21 is okay, starts
at 6:30. Don't have to book via eventbrite, but would be nice so we can keep
track of estimated attendee count.

Also: We're listing other HF chapters. I have bay area, nyc, and indy there.
Please leave comment, email,etc. if you have a chapter+url. thx.

------
tibbon
This should be rather good. I miss Boston already. Jason and Mark are good
guys and I trust that this will be a solid event.

------
mattew
Is this organization associated with YCombinator? Based on the use of the
orange color and the H logo, it feels from a brand perspective like it is.

